# Lower oil pan replacement only?



## ganicuss (Oct 6, 2014)

Hit some firewood, oil pan cracked. Its a tiny crack but, a crack none the less. I'm wondering if I can replace just the lower part of the pan and not the whole job. Not that its a huge job but a friend wants to try it himself.

If the whole pan is the only option, I'll happily help out and get it done.

any source for the lower pan section only?
Thanks guys.


----------

